# Knit in Public week (weekend)?



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

I was just wondering what the dates are for this year's knit in public events, I want to see if there is one going on around here in MA.
Thank you


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I live in No. Virginia and our guild knit in public day is June 14,at the Manassas Mall. Take a rode and come join us.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I was just wondering that too.
I want to join somewhere in NJ!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Is there anything in Michigan?


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anything in the Columbus, Ohio area??


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does any know about the Knit in Public in New Hampshire
Diane


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I read somewhere on KP that it's from June 14th - 22nd this year.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

Go to this link, and you can find the ones listed all over the world. BUT, the US ones are not listed by state, they should be. Maybe you will recognize an area, or look at them all.

Someone was looking for one in New Hampshire - there is one in Penbroke.

http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/

Sandy


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I KIP nearly every where I go. Some times it CIP and every once I a while it is read in public. But really prefer KIP or CIP. You meet so many nice people that way.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

longtimeknitter said:


> I was just wondering what the dates are for this year's knit in public events, I want to see if there is one going on around here in MA.
> Thank you


THE DATES THIS YEAR:
14 JUNE  22 JUNE 2014

Here in Elk Rapids, MI ours is June 21, 10:00-2:00 
bring your own chair and water. We are making Chemo Hats to donate.

If you don't find one in your area, talk to your LYS and offer to help organize one. Or get your friends together in a park and put up posters, place an ad. You'll be surprised at the response you get.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi I live in Huntington wv but I visit my daughter in Dublin. Good to see a knitter in that area. Gail


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi: The knit day is June 22, 2014 , 1-5PM at the Knitknack shop in the Worthington Mall Center at Rt 23 and 270. Plan on going at this time. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Avery09 said:


> Hi: The knit day is June 22, 2014 , 1-5PM at the Knitknack shop in the Worthington Mall Center at Rt 23 and 270. Plan on going at this time. Hope to see you there.


Where is Worthington in relation to Columbus or Lancaster. I have family that lives/lived in those areas and Worthington sure sound familiar.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Worthington is in the northern part of Franklin county. Directly north of downtown Columbus. Straight up route 23. It lies south of the I 270 and route 23 interchange.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Avery09 said:


> Worthington is in the northern part of Franklin county. Directly north of downtown Columbus. Straight up route 23. It lies south of the I 270 and route 23 interchange.


Okay, I thought it sounded familiar. Thanks.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you coming?


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Check out The Yarn Garden in Whittier, CA. There's a Knit in public going on beginning June 14.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know of anyone doing this but I wish you all fun!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> I think I read somewhere on KP that it's from June 14th - 22nd this year.


SOON, IT'S COMING SOON !


----------

